# venir avec, faire sans, etc. - préposition en fin de phrase, complément implicite



## tie-break

Bonsoir,
j'ai des doutes dans l'emploi de la préposition "avec" en fin de phrase.

Par ex. Nous allons bientôt partir. Venez-vous avec? 

Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte?
Elle me semble beaucoup moins courante par rapport à "avec nous" soit à l'oral, soit à l'écrit. 
Je me trompe?
Par contre dans ce cas je n'aurais pas de doute:
J'ai pris mes lunettes et je suis parti avec.
Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Anne345

Vous avez raison 
_Nous allons bientôt partir. Venez-vous avec ?_  est incorrect
_J'ai pris mes lunettes et je suis parti avec._ est correct

On peut supprimer le mot ou le groupe de mots qui devrait suivre la préposition _avec _ s'il ne s'agit pas de personnes s'il a été exprimé peu avant ou si on peut le déduire facilement du contexte.


----------



## cute angel

_Nous allons bientôt partir. Venez-vous avec nous ?_


----------



## zaby

Je crois qu'en Suisse et en Alsace, cet usage de "avec" en fin de phrase ("Venez-vous avec ?") est assez courant. Je l'avais fait remarqué à un ami alsacien et il m'a dit que c'est peut-être une influence de la langue allemande, qui, elle, accepte cette structure.

[…]


----------



## EnIrAc

Bonjour 
En Belgique on utilise très souvent aussi cette expression.
_Vous venez avec_? sous-entend _vous venez avec *nous/moi*_*?* C'est en effet une invitation que la/les personne(s) à qui on pose cette question peut/peuvent refuser ou accepter sans problème. 
_Tu viens ou non?_ ou _tu viens ou quoi?_ est nettement moins délicat et démontre en tout cas une certaine impatience de la part de la personne qui "invite" à accompagner.
Perso je les utilise si la/les personne(s) hésite(ent) trop longtemps à se décider.
Bonne journée


----------



## Spectre scolaire

A propos de belgicismes dont il était question dans un autre fil, je me demande si c’est vrai ce qu’on disait il y a une trentaine d’années au sujet d’une phrase qui se termine par le mot *avec* qu’il s’agissait d’un belgicisme.

Exemple: *Peu importe la disposition des touches, l’essentiel c’est de pouvoir écrire du français avec.*

J’ai observé qu’aujourd’hui les Français en font de même – mais peut-être pas autant... En Belgique, c’est certainement courant, mais est-ce là le point de départ?
​


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je remarque de plus en plus, d'abord comme une plaisanterie puis de plus en plus sérieusement, l'imitation en français des post-positions anglaises :
_C'est la fille que je suis à la colle avec
C'est la ville que je viens de [d'ousque]
_Moi j'aime bien_...
_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Combien horrible ce que tu viens de dire est !  
Non, sans blague, à part de la bouche de quelques ados autour de moi, dans des phrases du genre : « Il est canon Jean, t'es déjà sortie avec ? », je ne vois pas trop de phrases se terminant avec « avec »... (et avec deux avec, encore moins !)
Tu as des exemples précis à nous citer, Le Spectre ?


----------



## LaurentK

Le Lapin propose qu'on fasse avec  !


----------



## itka

"Ma gonzesse, celle que j'suis avec.
                Ma princesse, celle que j'suis son mec."

_Renaud Séchan, *Ma Gonzesse*_


----------



## geve

LaurentK said:


> Le Lapin propose qu'on fasse avec  !


Ah oui mais ça ça ne vaut pas : "faire avec" est une expression figée  De même, "faire sans"... D'ailleurs, est-il courant de conclure les phrases par "sans" comme on le fait avec "avec", en Belgique, en Suisse, en Alsace ou ailleurs ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Non, sans blague, à part de la bouche de quelques ados autour de moi, dans des phrases du genre : « Il est canon Jean, t'es déjà sortie avec ? », je ne vois pas trop de phrases se terminant avec « avec »... (et avec deux avec, encore moins !)


Je rejette cette attraction pour les ados que tu m'accuses de, car je ne saurais vivre avec...


----------



## Spectre scolaire

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Tu as des exemples précis à nous citer, Le Spectre ?


 Un problème c’est qu’il s’agit, par excellence, d’un usage oral. Lorsque je vivais à Bruxelles, j’en ai “repertorié” pas mal dans mon petit carnet que je porte toujours avec moi. [Je le porte toujours *avec*. *?! * ]

Je ne l’ai pas repertoriée celle-là et je laisse – normalement!  - aux natifs de vérifier où se trouvent les limites relatives aux phrases courantes, probables, douteuses et impossibles. (N’empêche qu’en écrivant je cherche toujours les limites...) Je ne dis pas non plus qu’à Bruxelles il y a plus d’*avec* en position finale qu’ailleurs – en France, en l’occurence – la Belgique étant tout simplement le seul pays francophone où j’ai vécu depuis mes études en France d’il y a belle lurette.

Dans mes carnets actuels il n’y a guère de français, voire de ‘phrases *avec*’, et je n’ai pas accès, pour l’instant, à mes archives.




			
				JeanDeSonde said:
			
		

> Je rejette cette attraction pour les ados que tu m'accuses de [], car je ne saurais vivre avec...


 Voilà un exemple (en bleu!) qui, intuitivement, serait d’une grande fréquence. Quant à l’usage de *de* en position finale, je le rejetterais tout carrément.
​


----------



## Nanon

Spectre scolaire said:


> Un problème c’est qu’il s’agit, par excellence, d’un usage oral. Lorsque je vivais à Bruxelles, j’en ai “repertorié” pas mal dans mon petit carnet que je porte toujours avec moi.



Dans ton petit carnet, avec le petit crayon qui va avec...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

« Faire avec », « vivre avec », et « aller avec » (y'en a sûrement d'autres)... tous les trois sont construits normalement avec « avec » à la fin. Exemples rejetés donc. En bloc.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Geve: Chez nous on dit "je m'en tamponne *le coquillard*", pas "la coquillarde".
A part les exemples de Karine, je ne crois pas que l'on finisse beaucoup les phrases avec "avec" en Suisse romande. Le seul exemple qui me vient à l'esprit est:
"Je vais acheter le journal, tu viens avec?" A part ça, je ne crois pas que l'on utilise cette tournure de phrase plus qu'en France.


----------



## Grop

Quelques exemples intéressants trouvés dans le TLFi (avec ne termine pas la phrase, mais à chaque fois elle pourrait s'arrêter là):

28. Enfin, un matin, le colonel cherchait sa monture, son ordonnance était partie *avec*, on ne savait où, dans un petit endroit sans doute où les balles passaient moins facilement qu'au milieu de la route.
Céline, _Voyage au bout de la nuit,_ 1932, p. 16.
29. ... et tous les quatre pas [il] s'arrêtait, soulevait son tuyau de poêle, et s'éventait *avec*, bien qu'il fît froid, puis sortait un sordide foulard de sa poche et s'épongeait le front *avec*, puis le rentrait; ...
Gide, _Les Nouvelles Nourritures,_ 1935, p. 262.
30. ... vivre dans une époque, dans un milieu, où le mensonge décent est de règle, où le conformisme social et moral s'entoure d'un appareil de puissance impressionnant, et qui, n'ayant pas l'héroïsme (...) de faire sauter toute la boutique et lui *avec*, (...), se réfugie dans un discours secret, ...
Romains, _Les Hommes de bonne volonté,_ La Douceur de la vie, 1939, p. 8.

Autre exemple: coucher avec (marche aussi avec sortir avec)

"Quand on savait s'y prendre, un logeur devenait une excellente affaire. Seulement, il ne fallait pas coucher _*avec*_." - Emile Zola


----------



## geve

En effet, Grop. Finalement il n'est pas inhabituel que "avec" soit à la fin d'une phrase. C'est seulement dans certaines structures que cela paraît étrange... 
Pour reprendre l'exemple cité dans l'autre fil :

_Nous allons bientôt partir. Venez-vous avec ?_ (= est-ce que vous nous accompagnez ?)
_Ah oui, c'est vrai, vous avez un chien maintenant. Venez-vous avec ? _(= est-ce que vous l'amenez ?)

Je ne sais pas expliquer pourquoi ça me dérange dans le premier cas, et pas dans le deuxième.


----------



## Paquita

geve said:


> Je ne sais pas expliquer pourquoi ça me dérange dans le premier cas, et pas dans le deuxième.


 
J'ai l'impression que ça choque quand le mot non répété est un pronom (avec nous) mais ne choque pas quand c'est un nom ....(sa monture, son foulard, son chien ...) 

Je serais curieuse de savoir dans quelle catégorie de mots les grammairiens classent "avec" qui n'est plus préposition ici, puisqu'il n'introduit pas de complément, mais le remplace ! C'est donc un pro-nom....


----------



## geve

Oui, je crois que tu as raison - et je viens de voir que mon Grevisse abrégé avait un paragraphe à ce sujet !


> Dans l'emploi adverbial, _avec_ ne s'emploie guère qu'en parlant de choses : _Il a pris mon manteau et s'en est allé avec_.
> S'il s'agit de personnes ou d'animaux, la langue soignée met un régime. Ne dites pas : _Nous allons à la ville ; est-ce que vous venez avec ?_ - Dites : ..._est-ce que vous venez avec nous ?_


Grevisse parle d'emploi *adverbial *- voilà qui répond à ta question ?  (question que je me posais aussi !)
Il faut noter que Grevisse précise "la langue soignée". Dans le langage populaire, c'est autre chose...
Il inclut les animaux, mon exemple avec le chien n'était donc pas très "soigné" ; j'avoue que j'avais cherché un exemple avec un objet mais sur le coup je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## tricheur

Bonjour,

Quand on dit: "Je dois faire avec pour le présent", sans rien après la préposition "avec", qu'est-ce que cela pourrait signifier?

Désolé pour ne pas pouvoir vous proposer le contexte. Je m'attaque à un texte assez mystérieux, et je pense que le contexte ne serverait pas à grand chose...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## LV4-26

"Je dois faire avec pour le présent"

Normalement
je dois faire avec = je dois me débrouiller avec la situation qui m'est faite.
En général, la situation en question a été décrite dans la phrase précédente.

"Pour le présent" me semble un peu inhabituel. Je dirais plutôt "pour le moment".


----------



## flw980

Bonjour,

Une explication dans un dictionnaire comme, _*"Apporter une chose, c'est venir avec".
*_
_*venir avec* _est possible ?

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, cette expression est correcte.

On peut "venir avec _qqch_", ou simplement "venir avec" si le complément a été mentionné auparavant.

"Je _viendrai avec_ des fleurs" = j'apporterai un bouquet de fleurs

"Tu as un beau manteau : est-ce que tu _viendras avec_ ?" = vraisemblablement _en portant celui-ci_


----------



## janpol

Ca s'emploie parfois à l'oral mais, à mon avis, ce n'est pas du très bon français : la préposition n'a pas vocation à être utilisée comme un pronom. Je dirais :_*"*Apporter une chose, c'est venir avec cette chose"._


----------



## CapnPrep

janpol said:


> Ca s'emploie parfois à l'oral mais, à mon avis, ce n'est pas du très bon français


Autrement dit, c'est un usage parfaitement admissible en français familier. Pour un dictionnaire, on peut trouver cette construction inadaptée, mais dans un contexte approprié, elle est tout à fait correcte. C'est du très bon français familier.


janpol said:


> la préposition n'a pas vocation à être utilisée comme un pronom. Je dirais :_*"*Apporter une chose, c'est venir avec cette chose"._


Oui, c'est sans doute le pronom qui a vocation à être utilisé comme un pronom, n'est-ce pas ? On peut donc se demander pourquoi on ne dirait pas _Apporter une chose, c'est venir avec elle._


----------



## Philippides

On peut noter aussi l'utilisation de "venir avec" en Suisse et en Alsace, dans le sens d'aller avec quelqu’un.

"Je sors ce soir. Tu viens avec ?" (c'est a priori une "traduction" de l'Allemand _mitkommen_)


----------



## Alsako

"Tu viens avec ? J'attends sur toi." Ça ne s'entend plus guère chez nous, même dans les campagnes les plus reculées. Ces alsatismes ont tendance à disparaître (avec l'alsacien).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

> La tête de l'animal remonte vers mon visage. Je l'arrache, ça se déroule brusquement, de la peau a dû _venir avec car_ je sens que du sang coule. Le reptile a des griffes, il s'accroche.
> (Patrick Cauvin, _Jardin fatal_, 2003)


Moi ça me paraît tout à fait normal, même à l'écrit.


----------



## VanOo

Je valide, cela me paraît correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

Philipides said:


> On peut noter aussi l'utilisation de "venir avec" en Suisse et en Alsace, dans le sens d'aller avec quelqu’un.
> "Je sors ce soir. Tu viens avec ?" (c'est a priori une "traduction" de l'Allemand _mitkommen_)


Peut-être en Alsace et en Belgique, mais pas en Suisse…


----------



## TitTornade

Philipides said:


> On peut noter aussi l'utilisation de "venir avec" en Suisse et en Alsace, dans le sens d'aller avec quelqu’un.
> 
> "Je sors ce soir. Tu viens avec ?" (c'est a priori une "traduction" de l'Allemand _mitkommen_)



Déjà entendu en Lorraine...


----------



## janpol

CapnPrep : Oui, c'est sans doute le pronom qui a vocation à être utilisé comme un pronom, n'est-ce pas ? On peut donc se demander pourquoi on ne dirait pas _Apporter une chose, c'est venir avec elle.
On ne dit pas "apporter une chose, c'est venir avec elle" car dans certains cas, ce pronom est réservé aux personnes... Ceci dit, cette faute s'entend de plus en plus souvent en France. Je ferais donc la répétition ou bien je dirais "c'est venir avec celle-ci".
_


----------



## Deslandes

Dans une entreprise francophone où j'ai fait un petit stage, et où il y avait des gens de tout le monde francophone et ailleurs, j'ai entendu quelques personnes à dire des phrases comme la suivante : 

« Celui-ci, c'est le logiciel tu vas travailler *avec.* » [au lieu de « Celui-ci, c'est le logiciel avec lequel tu vas travailler. »]

Est-ce que ce type de construction est grammaticalement correct en français de France ou, par contre, c'est quelque chose à éviter absolument ? Cela a été la première fois que j'ai entendu telle chose.

Merci.


----------



## lingpil

Moi aussi, je n'ai jamais ni lu ni entendu une telle phrase. Mais parce qu'elle ressemble fort à une construction de phrase typique pour la langue anglaise je pourrais m'imaginer que peut-être des francophones venant de certains pays en Afrique où l'anglais et le français sont également utilisés peuvent employer quelque chose de ce genre. Comme ils disent souvent "visiter" au lieu de "rendre visite" due à la forte influence anglaise. Mais ce ne sont que mes soupçons. Je suis aussi curieux que vous de lire les réponses des natifs.


----------



## rolmich

Cest du bon français *parlé*. Par ailleurs, il existe une expression très populaire : "_Il faut faire avec" _(ce qui veut dire que l'on n'a pas le choix et qu'il faut bien se contenter de ce que l'on a/ce qu'on nous propose).
_C'est ça le vieil ordinateur sur lequel je vais devoir travailler ?
Que veux-tu, il faut faire avec !_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Ce qu'on entend souvent, grammaticalement fautif, mais qui n'est nullement un anglicisme, ce sont des constructions simplifiées à outrance, disons, du genre : _c'est le logiciel que tu travailleras avec_. C'est semble-t-il tellement pratiqué que beaucoup de locuteurs ont désormais des difficultés à maîtriser - au moins par oral ; par écrit probablement un peu aussi - la construction _avec quoi _(qui n'est pas toujours fautive)_, _et surtout_ avec lequel, sur lequel, etc._

J'ai parlé de simplification à outrance et non pas directement d'outrance : il faut y faire attention, parce qu'à force on risquerait de précipiter les gens vers l'anglais, justement. Ce que j'essaie de faire comprendre quand j'en ai l'occasion, c'est que cette simplification-là est destructrice de la langue, car grammaticalement elle est impossible à justifier. Il vaudrait mieux _avec quoi_, même quand il est fautif : c'est beaucoup moins destructeur, à mon avis.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Deslandes,

Tu as bien raison d'y voir une incorrection, ou tout au moins un "usage réprouvé" comme ils disent. 
Mais ne nous voilons pas la face : tu l'entendras encore ! C'est familier et très relâché (parfois régional ou carrément argotique), mais ça existe bel et bien. Par contre je ne crois pas du tout à la thèse du calque de l'anglais. Pour moi cette syntaxe fautive existe en France depuis belle lurette, bien avant la prédominance de l'anglais.


----------



## Chimel

Même en français familier et relâché, la construction "Celui-ci, c'est le logiciel tu vas travailler avec" me surprend et me choque un peu. Ce que j'entends souvent, en revanche, et que je serais donc enclin à tolérer, ce sont des choses du genre "Ce logiciel, j'ai beaucoup travaillé avec", donc sans proposition relative.

En situation d'enseignement du français langue étrangère, je dirais à un étudiant que cette seconde construction est familière mais acceptable dans un contexte approprié. Mais la première, je lui dirais clairement que c'est une faute.


----------



## Nanon

D'accord avec Chimel ; ça me choque. À la limite, en français parlé, la phrase suivante resterait très familière mais plus plausible :





Chimel said:


> "Celui-ci, c'est le logiciel *que *tu vas travailler avec"


La différence, c'est qu'elle contient un "vrai" pronom relatif, et pas "avec" utilisé en tant que pronom relatif, ce qui, je l'avoue, me vrille les oreilles .

La phrase ainsi reformulée, et toujours aussi familière, me fait penser à la chanson "Ma gonzesse" de Renaud :


> Ma gonzesse, celle que j´suis avec
> Ma princesse, celle que j´suis son mec
> Oh oh oh


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On entendait la même chanson, Nanon. 

Pour Chimel et PV, il faut savoir que j'ai "entendu" cette phrase avec deux points, c'est-à-dire de cette façon :
"Celui-ci c'est le logiciel : tu vas travailler avec". Ceci puisque Deslandes disait bien qu'il avait _entendu_ cette phrase et non qu'il l'avait lue telle qu'il l'avait transcrite...
J'espère que c'est plus clair maintenant.


----------



## pointvirgule

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Pour Chimel et PV, il faut savoir que j'ai "entendu" cette phrase avec deux points, c'est-à-dire de cette façon :
> "Celui-ci c'est le logiciel : tu vas travailler avec".


Ah, OK. Alors toi et moi ne l'avons pas « entendue » de la même « oreille ». 

En tous cas, si Deslandes a bien entendu : _le logiciel tu vas travailler avec_, sans ponctuation et sans _que_, alors ce n'est pas une syntaxe française, même familière. On est d'accord ?

(Au fait, dans quel pays as-tu fait ton stage, Deslandes ? Celui qui a prononcé la fameuse phrase, de quelle nationalité était-il ?)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ça serait bizarre, en effet.  Et si c'était le cas, en France, j'en viendrais même à mettre en doute la qualité d'audition des oreilles de Deslandes (lesquelles doivent d'ailleurs être en train de siffler, non ? ).


----------



## Deslandes

Bonsoir ! 

Je vois que le débat est animé. Merci pour toutes vos réponses, j'apprends toujours.

Je dois préciser que c'est ça que j'ai entendu, bien sûr. Il se peut que je n'aie pas bien entendu un petit mot (dans ce cas : « que ») et voilà pourquoi la phrase, même ayant une tournure pas usuelle (« avec » en fin de phrase), c'est incorrecte comme ça. N'oubliez pas que je suis un éléve et pas un locuteur expérimenté. En fait, j'ai entendu beaucoup de phrases avec « avec » (!) à la fin et, d'entre elles, j'en ai choisi une.

De toute façon, ce qui m'a choqué fut la préposition « avec » en fin de phrase. 

Ce s'est passé à Lisbonne et la personne était camerounaise, mais je crois que la faute m'appartient.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Deslandes,



Deslandes said:


> [...] Ce s'est passé à Lisbonne et la personne était camerounaise, mais je crois que la faute m'appartient.


Alors je te fais le crédit d'avoir bien entendu.  J'ai moi-même déjà entendu cette formulation de la bouche d'autres francophones d'Afrique.


----------



## Nanon

Et pas seulement de francophones d'Afrique, si on se réfère à _avec _en fin de phrase. Outre les liens déjà indiqués par Maître Capello, il existe plusieurs fils de discussion à ce sujet.
Ce qui me choque, c'est vraiment le manque de pronom relatif... pas _avec_.

Ceci dit, ma mère m'a fait remarquer plusieurs fois qu'elle entendait de moins en moins utiliser les pronoms relatifs _lequel, duquel, auquel _(et que, dans le meilleur  des cas, _lequel _avait tendance à rester invariable en genre et en nombre). Ces pronoms (et leur flexion) tendent peut-être à disparaître de la langue parlée...


----------



## RajibDavid

Donc, est-ce que l'usage de _avec _en fin de phrase est décidément familier ? Je vais bientôt passer le DALF C1, est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une construction à éviter lors de l'épreuve orale par exemple ? Ou dans un débat formel, puis-je l'utiliser ?


----------



## Chimel

Tu veux parler de tournures telles que "Ma gonzesse, celle que je suis avec"? A mon avis, il serait prudent de l'éviter lors d'un examen - quitte à l'utiliser plus tard dans des contextes familiers.

C'est un peu comme pour le permis de conduire: le jour de l'examen, il vaut mieux respecter le code de la route à la lettre. Après, on prend parfois quelques libertés...


----------



## RajibDavid

Merci! Mais puis-je utiliser l'expression "faire avec" dans un contexte formel?


----------



## Chimel

En principe non, ou alors entre guillemets. "Faire avec" est du même niveau linguistique, selon moi, que "en avoir marre": c'est devenu une expression admise dans le langage courant, mais elle conserve une origine familière qui empêche de l'utiliser sans autre forme de précaution dans un contexte formel, comme une lettre à caractère commercial ou administratif.

A l'oral, il est évidemment difficile de mettre des guillemets... Mais tu peux dire par exemple: "Il faudra bien, comme on dit familièrement, faire avec". Il y a aussi des gens qui, dans un tel cas, miment des guillemets: "Il faudra bien [courte pause, geste des deux mains comme si on traçait des guillemets dans l'air] faire avec". L'important est d'indiquer d'une manière ou d'une autre que tu es conscient d'utiliser une expression un peu familière.

Le tout est aussi de savoir ce qu'on entend par contexte formel: un entretien d'embauche (ou un examen) peut aussi bien avoir un caractère très sec, distant et formel que beaucoup plus détendu (le prof tutoie l'élève, par exemple). A toi de voir selon le cas. Mais dans le doute, il est préférable d'être prudent.


----------



## Haehoo Choi

1. La grammaire est très important! Impossible d'apprendre sans!

2. Je n'ai pas rajouté glaçage au dessus du gâteau parce que je le trouve très bon sans

3. - Tu as quelque chose à manger?
-Oui, j'ai des crêpes. Tu veux du sucre avec?


Dans les exemples ci-dessus la préposition n'est pas suivie par des nom, ce qui est pourtant la règle génèrale de la grammaire française.
Comment peut-on expliquer cet usage??


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour,

C'est un emploi adverbial qui permet de ne pas répéter un élément quand le sens est évident.

En général cet emploi est réservé aux objets ("... parce que je le trouve très bon sans glaçage"), ou aux actions ("... impossible d'apprendre sans étudier la grammaire") .
Par exemple il n'est pas correct de dire "j'aime beaucoup ton frère, tu viendras avec ?", même si cette structure, dérivée de l'allemand, se rencontre en Belgique ou en Alsace par exemple.


----------



## Haehoo Choi

Est-ce que cet usage ne se pratique qu' à l'oral?? ou c'est aussi acceptable à l'écrit?


----------



## Michelvar

C'est acceptable à l'écrit, mais c'est souvent le signe d'une construction pauvre.

On utilise des structures pauvres à l'oral parce que, lorsqu'une phrase est dite, on ne peut pas la modifier. Si on a oublié une partie de l'idée qu'on voulait exprimer, on a tendance à ajouter un bout de phrase, parfois sans verbe, ou sans sujet, ou comme ici avec un complément tronqué, et l'auditeur mélange les deux phrases dans sa tête pour en tirer le sens.
A l'écrit, on peut modifier la phrase pour tout y inclure.


----------



## jekoh

Michelvar said:


> Par exemple il n'est pas correct de dire "j'aime beaucoup ton frère, tu viendras avec ?", même si cette structure, dérivée de l'allemand, se rencontre en Belgique ou en Alsace par exemple.


Oui mais non, dans ce cas le sens n'est pas _tu viendras avec lui_, mais _tu viendras avec nous_.

Voir [le début de ce fil].

C'est peut-être familier mais les structures du messages #51 ne me paraissent pas plus « pauvres » que les équivalents avec complément, au contraire.


----------



## Michelvar

Oui, ce fil est intéressant.
@Haehoo Choi , voyez le message n° 17, qui donne des exemples d'un emploi écrit de cette structure, contredisant un peu ce que j'écrivais.


----------



## Bezoard

jekoh said:


> Par exemple il n'est pas correct de dire "j'aime beaucoup ton frère, tu viendras avec ?", même si cette structure, dérivée de l'allemand, se rencontre en Belgique ou en Alsace par exemple.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui mais non, dans ce cas le sens n'est pas _tu viendras avec lui_, mais _tu viendras avec nous_.
Click to expand...

Pour moi, je comprends "tu viendras avec lui". La formule est donc ambiguë, sinon pauvre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faudrait qu'un Belge ou un Alsacien confirme, mais à mon avis on ne dit pas _venir avec_ pour parler d'une tierce personne. Je comprendrais en tout cas comme Jekoh : _venir avec_ = _venir avec *nous*_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans un cas comme dans l'autre, je dois dire que je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre _j'aime beaucoup ton frère_ et _tu viendras avec nous/lui_…


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne parle pas d'un Belge ou d'un Alsacien mais d'un Parisien ! Si j'entends (et je l'entends bien sûr) à Paris " j'aime beaucoup ton frère, tu viendras avec ", c'est bien "tu viendras avec ton frère" que je comprends (mais que j'utilise peu, je préfère compléter "tu viendras avec lui").
Au téléphone, avec l'hôtelier :
_Pardon, Monsieur, j'ai un chien,  je peux venir avec ?_


----------



## jekoh

Bien sûr, il s'agit de deux constructions bien différentes.

L'exemple du message #52 n'est pas bon ; avec un exemple authentique comme celui du message #27 ("_Je sors ce soir. Tu viens avec ?_"), il n'y a aucune ambiguïté.


----------



## Michelvar

Oui, enfin, l'idée est quand même de répondre à la question de Haehoo Choi, pas de lui expliquer quelle question il aurait dû poser.

Il pose la question de l'utilisation  de "avec" sous une forme adverbiale remplaçant un complément circonstanciel de moyen, et il est naturel de lui expliquer que cet usage est en général réservé à des objets.  Si on me dit "j'aime beaucoup ton frère, tu viendras avec ?", j'ai l'impression qu'on me demande de le ranger dans une mallette et de l'apporter avec moi.


----------



## jekoh

Certes, mais ce n'est pas du tout un usage qui « _se rencontre en Belgique ou en Alsace par exemple_ », du moins pas plus qu'ailleurs.

L'alsacianisme _venir avec_ est une construction différente, qui a un tout autre sens.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Je ne parle pas d'un Belge ou d'un Alsacien mais d'un Parisien !


Dans ce cas je rejoins entièrement Michelvar : lorsque c'est une personne qui est sous-entendue, ce tour n'est pas du tout naturel pour moi. Bien plus, je le trouve peu soigné et à éviter. Seule la variante avec le complément complet (_avec *lui/nous*_) est pour moi de bon aloi.


----------

